# Is he a shooter?



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Is he a shooter? I think so........


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

it is where I come from


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

yep


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

definately looks like a shooter to me. looks like a great buck


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Huge frame.......I zoomed it way in and cleared it up, looks like its only a 3 on the left and four on the right.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

No question from where I stand...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)




----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

That deer is impressive to say the least! Good luck, hope to see you let the air out of him! :beer:


----------



## ProDucker1187 (Aug 20, 2009)

I would have to think about it and that would be on which pin I need to you use!!!


----------

